# IPS vs. TN



## soyus3 (10. September 2012)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen was besser für Videobearbeitung und Spiele ist: AH-IPS oder S-IPS

Noch eine Frage: 
Sieht man bei den Monitoren
LG Flatron IPS234V-PN                *(AH-IPS)* "Advanced High Performance In Plane Switching"          und
 LG Flatron IPS235P *    (S-IPS)*
einen störenden "Glitzerfilm"?
Sind 5ms genug oder ist der Iiyama ProLite E2475HDS-1          (TN/LED) besser?


----------



## htgns (10. September 2012)

Also ich kann für beide sprechen, da ich beide hatte. Im direkten Vergleich habe ich mich für den 235P entschieden, da er meiner Meinung nach das bessere Bild geliefert hat und vor allem nicht so ausgeprägte Lichthöfe wie der IPS234v hat. Vielleicht hatte ich auch nur ein schlechtes Modell des 234v aber auch die Farbwiedergabe des 235P war sichtbar besser. Selbst meine Freundin konnte hier einen deutlichen Unterschied feststellen.
Man muss dazu sagen, dass der 235P im Werk vorkalibriert wird, was man beim 234v eingespart hat. Zum Zocken sind beide Monitore geeignet. Auch das IPS Glöitzern ist lange nicht so aggresiv wie ich es z.b. beim Dell hatte, der damals deswegen zurück ging. Ich kann die den 235P voll und ganz empfehlen, zu dem Preis ein Top Gerät!


----------



## soyus3 (10. September 2012)

Danke, "htgns"
Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass ein AH-IPS Monitor schnellere Reaktionszeiten aufweist und weniger Schlieren und demzufolge besser für Spiele und Videobearbeitung geeignet. Der S-IPS wird als besserer Arbeitsmonitor beschrieben.
Ist es wirklich so?
Bilden die o.g. LG-Monitore einen Nachteil mit nur 5ms Reaktionszeit?

P.S.: Ursprünglich gab es den IPS234V*-BN*. Nun ist ein IPS234V-*PN *erschienen*. *Beziehen sich deine Angaben auf den *BN *oder *PN*? Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen denen? 
Ein Prad-Test kommt erst am 01.10.2012.


----------



## htgns (10. September 2012)

Ich habe diesen test gekauft als er ganz neu war, da ich eben diesen Monitor hatte. Der 235P hat da besser abgeschnitten  Ich hbae beim Spielen keinen Unterschied in Sachen Geschwindigkeit bei den beiden feststellen können. Nur eben, dass der 235P das bessere Bild hatte. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, probier sie aus, denn Monitore sind ein Stück weit auch Geschmackssache. Ich kann die nur sagen, der 234v hatte einen großen Lichthof im Bereich der roten Leuchte und in der Mitte sowie in der unteren linken Ecke. Ich habe hier dazu sogar ein Bild dazu hochgeladen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/226172-verfuegbarkeit-lg-ips-234-v-5.html 

Ist zwar nicht die beste Qualität, aber ich denke, man sieht was ich meine. Links daneben sieht man meinen jetzt aktuellen 235P der diese Problem eben nicht hatte. BN/PN ist beim 234v gleich, da gibt es lt. LG Support keine Unterschiede. Ich hatte den auch von Prad getesteten PN.


----------



## soyus3 (10. September 2012)

Ok, ich danke dir.
Ich werde mir den Monitor im Laden anschauen und ggf. zugreifen.
Noch eine Frage, die nicht zum Thema gehört, bezüglich deiner Grafikkarte VTX3d 7950 X-Edition.
Bist du mit der Qualität, Lautstärke usw. bei diesem Model zufrieden, oder hast du ab und zu irgendwelche Probleme wie z.B. der "Gk-ken"?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/236011-vtx3d-hd7950-x-edition-probleme.html


----------



## htgns (11. September 2012)

Ich kann nichts negatives sagen. Lautstärke ist gut und auch sonst habe ich keine Probleme damit. Ich höre die Graka aus meinem System nicht heraus. Keine Probleme damit weder mit der Karte noch mit den Treibern. Kann sie voll und ganz empfehlen!


----------



## ItchYRepeL (11. September 2012)

Hallo, ich muss mich auch grade zwischen dem 234 und 235 entscheiden.
Ich denke, nachdem ich recht viel gelesen habe werde ich auch den 235er  nehm. Allerdings verwirrt micht da auch noch das kleine Kürzel hinten.  P-BN / V / und dann bei Amazon nur P ...der P soll ja der überarbeitete  sein, aber was hat es mit dem -BN bzw nicht -BN auf sich?


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. September 2012)

@ItchYRepel
Ich bin auch an einen dieser LGs interessiert. Soviel hab ich bisher rausgefunden:
V heißt glänzender Standfuß, P heißt matter, höhenverstellbarer Standfuß mit Pivotfunktion. Ich vermute dass es aber noch weitere kleine Unterschiede gibt.

Zu dem -BN: htgns hatte doch etwas weiter oben geschrieben es bestehe kein Unterschied dazwischen. Das sollte also klar sein.


----------



## soyus3 (11. September 2012)

Ich habe heute in einem Fachhandel den LG IPS 234V angeschaut und muss sagen, dass der LG IPS um einiges dunkler war, als bei TN Monitoren. Obwohl die Helligkeit auf 100% stand konnten zwei Fachangestellte die Helligkeit nicht anpassen. Desweiteren habe ich einen deutlich sichtbaren Lichthof am rechten unteren Rand über der Einschalttaste gesehen. Ich werde mir demnächst den IPS 235P im anderen Geschäft anschauen gehen. Wenn dieser ein ähnliches (dunkleres) Bild und Lichthfe liefert wie der 234V, dann macht es wenig Sinn auch diesen Monitor zu nehmen. Ich lasse mich überraschen.   
Ich habe in diesem Laden noch ein Monitor von LG gesehen, der mir durchaus auch gefallen hat: der LG E2442V-BN.
Leider finde ich zu diesem überhaupt keine Reviews. Vielleicht kann mir bei diesem Modell auch jemand weiterhelfen.

Thanks
*
*


----------



## ItchYRepeL (11. September 2012)

Ich finde die -bn bezeichnungen auch nur bei Händlern und da auch nicht bei allen, naja.
Über den E244V hab ich auch nichts großartiges gefunden, nur kurze Tests die aber quasi nichtssagend sind.
Und was das dunkle Bild angeht. Sehr komisch, hab bis jetzt immer nur gehört das die Helligkeit runtergeschraubt werden musste.

Das is echt schwierig mit den Monitoren, ich häng hier seit 2 Wochen und hab den Kopf voll . Wäre auf jedenfall auf deinen Bericht gespannt Spyus3.


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2012)

> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass ein AH-IPS Monitor schnellere  Reaktionszeiten aufweist und weniger Schlieren und demzufolge besser für  Spiele und Videobearbeitung geeignet.


Das AH-IPS Panel war/ist dazu gedacht, die IPS-Monitore auf TN-Niveau zu bringen was die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit angeht. Ich konnte beim LG keine übermäßige Schlierenbildung feststellen. Das Bild war sauber und der Kontrast war auch gut. 

Zum LG IPS234V:

Ich hab den Monitor auch schon mal unter die Lupe genommen. Bei mir gab es keine Lichthöfe oder andere Auffälligkeiten. 



> Ich habe heute in einem Fachhandel den LG IPS 234V angeschaut und  muss sagen, dass der LG IPS um einiges dunkler war, als bei TN  Monitoren. Obwohl die Helligkeit auf 100% stand konnten zwei  Fachangestellte die Helligkeit nicht anpassen.​


In einem "Fachhandel" hängen die Monitore meist an einem Switch der alle Bildschirme mit dem gleichen Bild versorgt. Da kann es schon mal zu Qualitätsunterschieden kommen. Das beste ist es, wenn man die Monitore persönlich zu hause testet.  



> Das is echt schwierig mit den Monitoren, ich häng hier seit 2 Wochen und hab den Kopf voll . Wäre auf jedenfall auf deinen Bericht gespannt Spyus3.


Mach es doch einfach so, und kaufe dir das Modell mit dem es die wenigeren Probleme gibt. In dem Fall der LG IPS235P.


----------

